# Dátum írásmódja szövegben



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Hogy írják helyesen a dátumot számokkal kifejezve, szövegben?

Példák:
"Ma kétezertizenöt április harmadika van."
"Kétezertizenöt április harmadikán érkezem."

A kérdésem/dilemmám az, hogy a sok variáció (és azok kombinációja) közül, amelyekkel eddig találkoztam, nem tudom melyik számít elfogadhatónak, illetve helyesnek. Néhány példa: 2015 április 3-ika; 2015 április 3-ikán; 2015 április 3.; 2015 április 3-a; 2015.4.3.; 2015.4.3; stb ...

Kösz.


----------



## Zsanna

Ha az 1986-os kiadású HSz-ben írtak érvényesek (és remélem, hogy azok), akkor a 2 oldalt röviden összefoglalva ez mondható: (a sorrendet követve) 

- az *évszám* után pontot írunk (pl. 1962. április 2., 1962. áprilisi/évi/március-áprilisban stb.), kivéve ha 
1) olyan szó követi, amellyel birtokviszonyban áll (pl. 1962 áprilisa/ősze/tavaszi hónapjai/első felében)
2) névutó v. belőle képzett melléknév követi (pl. 1848 előtt, 1350 és 1460 között)
3) alany a mondatban (pl. _1789_ nagy fordulópontot jelentett.)
4) a zárójelbe tett évszámok után (pl. Az elmúlt év _(1983)_ rendkívül aszályos volt.)
5) toldalék kapcsolódik hozzá (pl. az _1838-*i* _árvíz, Magyarország _1514-*ben*_)

- a* hónap* nevét kiírhatjuk teljesen (pl. _április_ - ekkor nem jön pont utána) vagy rövidítve, de ekkor a pontot ki kell tenni (pl. ápr.). 
A hónapot jelölhetjük arab v. római számmal is, de mindkét esetben pont jön utána (pl. 1966. 2. 28. v. 1966. II. 28.)

- a *nap*ok esetében:
1) ki kell tenni a pontot, amennyiben nem követi toldalék (pl. 1987. jan. 1. /1983. december 20. és 31. között / december 10. óta) 
2) nem kell pontot tenni, ha birtokos személyrag vagy más toldalék követi (pl. 1848. márc. 15-éig, 1848. márc. 15-én/ dec. 10-e óta)
N.B. elseje= 1-je, elsején = 1-jén ill. elseji = 1-ji, elsejei =1-jei

Van egy olyan kiegészítés, hogy "terjed... a kötőjelekkel tagolt forma is: 1983-11-28", de szerintem ez mégsem vált igazán gyakorivá.


----------



## tomtombp

Szabályok helyett a szerintem helyes és a helytelen jelölések az op-ben felsoroltak közül:

Helyes: 2015 április 3.

Helytelen: 2015 április 3-ika; 2015 április 3-ikán; 2015 április 3-a; 2015.4.3;

Valószínűleg helyes, de mégsem ezt használnám: 2015.4.3.

utóbbiakat így írnám:

2015 április 3.; 2015 április 3-án; 2015 április 3.; 2015.04.03.


----------



## SReynolds

Én szerintem az utóbbiak helyesírása nálad is helytelen, az évszámok után ugyanis minden esetben ki kell tenni a pontot, kivéve néhány különös esetet. A helyes megoldások tehát:

2015. április 3.; 2015. április 3-án; 2015. április 3.; 2015. 04. 03.; de pl. 2015-ben. Habár a "2015. 4. 3." valóban _elméletileg_ helyes, gyakorlatilag nagyon ritkán fordul elő.


----------



## francisgranada

Tehát hogy nézne ki az én két példamondatom?


----------



## Zsanna

Francis, azt hittem a szabály leírásával megoldódik a problémád... (Megjelölöm pirossal az idevonatkozót fentebb.)

Ma 2015. április 3-a van. (Bár ezt írásban nem gyakran látni.)
2015. április 3-án érkezem.


----------



## Zsanna

@SReynolds, üdv a fórumon!
Tudom, hogy sokan írják az év + *0*4.*0*3. formátumot, de ez a (fent említett) HSz szerint nem létezik. 
Szerencse, hogy nem zavaró, sőt, bizonyos értelemben még pontosabb is, de őszintén szólva ez szerintem amiatt jelent meg, hogy akik külföldön ezt szokták meg, nem fáradnak azzal, hogy pontosabban tartsák magukat a honi szabályokhoz, mivel "úgyis érthető"... (Ld. az utolsó két szóra alkalmazott helytelen idézőjeleimet! Hiszen az elsőnek lent kellene lennie, de őszintén szólva már észre sem vettem, hogy az immár magyar billentyűzettel ellátott, magyar számítógépemen is így jelenik meg, és hirtelen nem is tudom, hol találnám a megfelelőt, mert ezen a gépen még nem is kerestem. Így nevelődünk lustaságra...)


----------



## francisgranada

Szia Zsanna, kösz. Még egy kérdés: ha az áprilist számmal fejeznénk ki, akkor hogy nézne ki? 

Például:
Ma 2015.4.3-a van.
Ma 2015.4.3. van.

2015. 4. 3-án érkezem. 
2015. 4.3. érkezem.
etc ...

(Lehet, hogy nem tanulmányoztam elég tüzetesen a magyarázataitokat [mea culpa], de szeretném látni egyértelműen leírva a példaként felhozott mondataimat ... A kérdésem lényege _szövegben/mondatban_ előforduló dátum írasmódja)


----------



## Zsanna

Az, hogy a hónapot milyen formában írod, semmit nem változtat azon, hogy a végén a nap írásmódja milyen. (Ezért is csoportosítottam külön-külön őket az első hozzászólásomban.)

Tehát mindkét esetben az (általad fent írt) első variáció a szabályos (3-a v. 3-án). 
De ismétlem: hogy pláne nem hivatalos írásban inkább a hónap nevét írnánk (teljesen vagy rövidítve) a számok (4. v. IV.) helyett.


----------



## SReynolds

@Zsanna Köszi, jó itt lenni.  Mint egy olyan személy, aki magyar nyelven formális tanulást nem végzett, nem igazán tudok beleszólni a pontos helyesírási tudást igénylő kérdésekbe, de én meg mernék esküdni rá, hogy rengeteg helyen ilyen módon vannak dátumozva a dolgok, még hivatalos dokumentumokban is. A példamnondatok pedig, szerintem, 

Ma 2015. április 3-a van.
2015. április 3-án érkeztem.


----------

